# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  ANTI GAY LAWS

## dix

I think Africans in general wants these anti gay laws and that include South Africa; given the killings of gays, the stigma associated with gays especially among Africans, also if you notice these guys who abuse gays in townships where where mostly Africans live, almost no one reports such incidents and that means black people support such killings.

My reasoning is that South Africa is seeking crumbs that fall from the American tables (investors) that they are in favor of gay laws.

Correctly I think also South Africa is most likely to join their neighbors in these anti gay laws given the African Union doesn't exclude the countries that favor such laws and could mean African Union itself is in favor such laws.

Now should South Africa adopt anti gay laws as-well, what could be the future of the African Continent?

----------


## desA

Something seems to be stirring in Africa, in terms of rejection of the western views on this topic.

Some 37 African nations seem to have made this legal stand rather clear, of late. I do wonder what has precipitated such major change?

----------


## dix

Something is truly steering Africa and not only in the view of this topic but all I can say is it could be the first move in light. These guys are coming from a long background of colonization and many consider the western people to be their enemies for many reasons and as time progresses we will see a lot of changes as they regain their confidence  and rejecting many western practices.

At the moment it seems as if morality among Africans matter a lot and this will contradict many western constitutions in many ways say for instance you can only find the church of satan in South Africa at the moment as they inserted the clause for freedom of religion, and concerning the freedom of religion and Africa there is a problem as you may have heard over the news that in some African countries black people are destroying Moscow's and it's more likely to happen right here in South Africa given the tension between Islamic religion and black people religion.

----------


## wynn

Remember that most of the countries that are introducing 'anti gay laws' also  still burn witches (that happens here too) so don't expect the use of too much IQ as far as anything else goes.

You get what the common denominator wishes for because that is what keeps them happy and any 'Gubbermunt' wants a happy common denominator.

----------


## newBix

Sexual orientation is a volatile debate at the moment. But I think the primary concern are both the  sociological and psychological aspect. Consider a youth having two mothers or two fathers what is the psychological effect on that youth how will it affect the youth in later life.

Natural sexual orientation is by default correct and any other orientation can be seen as a disorder or choice perhaps both. The question is if it is a disorder can it be treated? If it is a choice can it be addressed  psychology? But would the person in question want treatment if that person accept his orientation as normal? Or will the treatment be forced if so what about human rights? 

One thing is clear, regardless of what the decision is there will be consequences.

----------


## dix

Witches use magic, do muthi killings and killing them is relevant because you wouldn't get justice in a court of law and burning them will send a message to the rest who practice such not unless you are falsely accused to be a witch of which this is how witches get away with their magic killings.

The will be consequences sir and is what I'm asking, what they may look like? one would want to know if isolating Uganda because of anti gay laws would lead to Africans to send all white people away from their continent because you would think that if Uganda is isolated by western countries and their brothers would do the same

----------


## ians

I am just bummed that a gay person has the right to share a shower with me but I cant share the ladies shower  :Frown:

----------


## adrianh

I think that it is very simple; The sexuality that consenting adults express towards one another is none of anybody's business. It is no business of the government.

----------


## Hermes14

> Witches use magic, do muthi killings and killing them is relevant because you wouldn't get justice in a court of law and burning them will send a message to the rest who practice such not unless you are falsely accused to be a witch of which this is how witches get away with their magic killings.


If someone was using magic & you wanted to lay charges against that person you would have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that that person was using magic on you.
How do you prove that someone was using magic or witchcraft on you?

Regarding the burning of witches  what is the differences between a witch, a sangoma & an inyanga?
To my knowledge they all fall under the same category. ( they are all witches)
Im not saying I am against the witch burnings but you should accuse one person of witchcraft one day & the next day you go to a sangoma which is what a lot of blacks do.

----------

dix (03-Mar-14)

----------


## Hermes14

> I think that it is very simple; The sexuality that consenting adults express towards one another is none of anybody's business. It is no business of the government.


Adrianh
How would you classify a transgender person? 
If your wife came to you & said that on a female only forum that she belongs to there is an it that claims he is a woman & have a right to be on a female only forum?

----------


## newBix

I don't think this is about government or its decision. The question is would society be accepting of public homosexual or even bisexual behaviour? How will this affect the youth? How will this affect adults? Will those affects be tolerated by the statuesque?

Both Homosexuality and bisexuality  goes beyond skin colour so to blame a race for this type of behaviour is irrational. In history it is documented that both homosexual and bisexual behaviour was present and in some cases to a violent degree forced upon others.

The fact that it was forced upon others in early days is a rude reminder that those who have power will use it and those who oppose power will suffer for it. 

What goes on in the bedroom stays in the bedroom but once it enters public domain it becomes a public debate. As it stands now it is clear that we have entered the public debate stage.

The more pressing question and perhaps the more alarming question if this type of sexual orientation is accepted, then it gives others the right also to lobby for there sexual orientation preferences and this is where government has to be careful because the people have a right to be protected as well.

----------


## adrianh

Are you drunk?

----------


## AndyD

> ...What goes on in the bedroom stays in the bedroom but once it enters public domain it becomes a public debate.


There's always been tons of legislation prohibiting things that might go on in the bedroom. You can't have sex with someone who's under 16 and you can't have sex with your sister, preventing same gender sexual acts is an extension of these laws.

Does anyone actually know what the new laws are prohibiting? Are they only prohibiting gay sexual acts or are they prohibiting people actually declaring themselves gay? 




> Are you drunk?


Nope but I'm working on it.

----------

newBix (01-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

I had to ask because your thinking is absurd. So Castor Symenya chose to have both male and female genetalia. Homosexuality is as much a choice as schizophrenia is. 

It is beyond me how people are still unable to fathom how gender / sexuality / sexual orientation works. So tell me, what should a boy do who has the psycological make up of a girl (at birth), or, what should a girl do who is in all ways a girl except she also happens to have a willy, or, what should a girl do who has zero attraction towards a man.

Who in the hell are we to judge, Ellen DeGeneres and Portia De Rossi are perfectly normal beautiful women who happen to prefer one another to being with men.

My friend, the world should be built on tolerance, tolerence for the way God made other people. My gay brother in law is married to his partner and both my teenege daughters were ring bearers at their wedding. I defend their right to live their lives as they choose and I taught my girls to be accepting of people who are made different. 

I cannot begin to imagine how small-minded a person mas to be to be bothered about the sexual orientation of consenting adults, it's simply none of our business.

I stand for the rights of adults to love whomever they choose.

----------


## Hermes14

Fagots that keep to themselves is a different story.
If a transgender is in public & needs to go to the toilet, which toilet do they go to?
If they have committed a crime & need to be incarcerated which correctional facility do you send them to?
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...ime-charges-if
How do you feel about a transgenders harassing little girls in bathrooms?
If you went out for the evening & met this person who you thought is a woman.
You take her home & the next morning it tells you that it was a man & had a sex change?A few months back I read a news article about a woman that was raped in prison by a transgender who was in the process of getting a sex change & still had his penis attached. I will try & see if I can find that article for you?

----------


## adrianh

hmmmm... I think it best that I step out of this debate. Have fun....

----------


## Hermes14

Man Moved Out Of Womens Prison For Having Too Much Sex

http://blurbrain.com/man-moved-out-o...-too-much-sex/

In the early eighties gays used to hang around in the mens' toilets in the Carlton Centre & try & rape  teenagers wanting to use the bath room, that is what started off the gay bashing in JHB.

p.s. I am taking my dogs to a show today so I will only be able to respond to any replies this evening.

----------


## Dave A

If forcing your sexual persuasion on unconsenting others is a crime, does that make politicians who introduce anti-gay legislation criminals?

----------

newBix (01-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> So tell me, what should a boy do who has the psycological make up of a girl (at birth), or, what should a girl do who is in all ways a girl except she also happens to have a willy


If you are born with both male and female organs then I suspect that doctors will intervene at some stage. But this is a far cry from making a choice of being homosexual or not. The person with both male and female organs can make a choice an actual choice of how their body will develop. A homosexual however is someone that is interested in a same sex partner. I don't think it is the same thing. 




> There's always been tons of legislation prohibiting things that might go on in the bedroom. You can't have sex with someone who's under 16 and you can't have sex with your sister, preventing same gender sexual acts is an extension of these laws.


Government has the right and obligation to protect the youth against abuse. It must also take the responsibility of genetic preservation because incest is proven to be a problem genetically and threatens humanity on a much larger scale if it is allowed to continue. so yes there must be laws. 




> If forcing your sexual persuasion on unconsenting others is a crime, does that make politicians who introduce anti-gay legislation criminals?


I don't think there is a answer to this question. But government must protect the masses even  psychologically people must be protected. Open display of homosexual behaviour may be upsetting for some. 

As for biologically? A man is a man and a woman is a woman both has a responsibility towards there genetics. Yes it is true that technology will make it possible for a man to have child and for a woman to have a child artificially... But what is wrong with being normal or heterosexual?

why must a normal female and male be accepting of homosexual behaviour? What about their rights? 

So clearly there is no easy answer when you enter the "public domain" Again it doesn't matter what the decision will be there will be consequence.

----------


## adrianh

What absurd rubbish - you must be a Christian or living in the dark ages. Ag shame man, it must be hard to cope with the image of two girls kissing. 

I stand for the right of adults to choose how they express themselves sexually and it is none of anybody else's business.

----------


## newBix

> What absurd rubbish - you must be a Christian or living in the dark ages. Ag shame man, it must be hard to cope with the image of two girls kissing. 
> 
> I stand for the right of adults to choose how they express themselves sexually and it is none of anybody else's business.


Considering it is an ancient practice of the dark ages it makes no sense why you would blame me for living in the dark ages. As for condoning the behaviour that is a choice each of us will make when the behaviour becomes more public. 

But if homosexuality is what excites you Adrian then by all means enjoy it responsibly.  

My only concern is what effect it will have on both sides. It is about personal safety. If it is proven that there is no long term psychological implications towards the youth and so on then I don't have a problem with it. But if it is proven that there is psychological implications then the general public has a right to be protected. 

Same is true for those with a homosexual life style. They also have the right to protection and the right to be protected psychologically as well.

----------


## adrianh

Ja ja....

----------


## Hermes14

> If forcing your sexual persuasion on unconsenting others is a crime, does that make politicians who introduce anti-gay legislation criminals?


Dave that depends on why the politician introduced the law in the first place.
If a politician introduced anti-gay legislation just because he doesnt like gays then I would call it bigotry.
Now lets say your wife or your daughter was either harassed or molested by a gay or a transsexual man., what would you do?

----------


## adrianh

Oh I see, so heterosexual people don't harass kids nor rape nor abuse....

Get a grip...your argument is absurd because you do not address the matter at hand which is gay rights. You waffle on about a minority of, lets call them, non-heterosexual, people who force themselves on others yet you say nothing about heterosexuals who do the same and far worse.

Your argument is a simple "not one of us" argument. They are different so they have to be bad.

Why does another person's sexuality bother you so much anyway, it's their life and their choice and has absolutely nothing to do with you.

----------


## KristiKat

there are bigger fish to fry than worrying about gay rights..........

----------


## Hermes14

Adrianh I have never said or implemented that heterosexuals dont rape or molester children.
Once they enter into the prison system they are the first ones to cry for police protection.

If non heterosexuals stuck to they own circles I wouldnt have a problem with them but as soon as they start encroaching into my territory I do have a problem.
The next question I have which still hasnt been answered.
In public places do we allow them to use male facilities, female facilities or do we have to create special facilities for them?

----------


## adrianh

My view on the use off public facilities is as follows:

1. There is no reason whatsoever to separate sexes, we all use the same facilities at home.
2. They are free to use whatever facilities they choose considering that all people using public facilities are expected to consider one another's privacy.

I couldn't care less whether the person next to me wearing a dress wants to pee standing up, it is their choice and their life.

I don't get your animosity towards non-heterosexual. You speak of encroaching into YOUR territory, define YOUR territory?

----------


## KristiKat

> You speak of encroaching into YOUR territory, define YOUR territory?


it seems that this guy is horribly threatened by gay men....




> is normal in most homophobic individuals. He states that" Someone who lives life in a manner quite different that oneself represents a threat to that individual. The threat is a threat to the ego in the sense that one's own choices may prove not to be optimal; it is also a subconscious threat to one's security in the sense that the other may prove to be more successful". Although most people would hate to admit it, they are mostly afraid of what will happen to what they thought was right when another option is exposed. People are afraid to wake up one day and realize that they,they being the "heterosexuals", are the weird ones. read more


 :Confused: 

http://http://starr-itsthetruth.blog...erica-far.html

----------


## adrianh

> it seems that this guy is horribly threatened by gay men....


What I find interesting about it is how people are threatened by the mere existence of a person who is not like them. What threat does a non-heterosexual person represent that a heterosexual doesn't?

I'm not saying that one has to like it or agree with it, I am simply saying that it is none of anybody's business. I am a real male dog who loves the ladies so the idea of homosexuality doesn't appeal to me personally and that is my right. But, just as I defend my right to be a dog so do I defend the rights of others to be whomever they choose to.


As an aside; I think the poor guy will have a heart attack if he had to spend 5 minutes at Design Indaba. My 15 year old daughter and I went there yesterday afternoon and I'll say this much, Cape Town isn't called The Gay Capital of Africa and also Design Capital 2014 for no reason. We both had a lot of fun and met lots of weird and wonderful people!

----------


## Hermes14

> You speak of encroaching into YOUR territory, define YOUR territory?


Anywhere within my residential premisses, when I’m in public anywhere within my personal or social space.e.g. if my friends & I go to a restaurant or club & a non heterosexuals came to sit at the same table as we were sitting & tried to socialize with us I would consider that an intrusion into my territory.
KristiKat I don\t feel threatened by them, I just totally dislike them
During my younger days when we used to go clubbing, on quite a few occasions we found these “non heterosexuals” trying to rape teenagers in the public toilets.There was also a number of times that we got arrested for taking the law into our own hands.

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

Ag shame man, you must really feel like a big man when you go faggot-bashing.... I mean, those poofties might just hit you with aa insult!

----------


## newBix

I thought this was going to get ugly. Any human being is capable of being offensive and dangerous. I am beginning to question the integrity of the thread. Human rights are for everyone and everyone has a right to be safe. No one is disputing this right. 

What is the main argument then? 

Each country have their own laws and there is very little if anything we can do to change their minds. As for consequences? If this thread is any indication then I would say you will get groups that are defensive, offensive and those that will remain neutral.

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

So you are just a shit stirrer then?

----------


## newBix

> So you are just a shit stirrer then?


That I believe is your role. 

I give my 2cents you gave yours. You don't like it tuff... 

I can't change the laws that is the job of government. Our government accepted homosexuality I don't get a say in it. If other governments rejected homosexuality I still don't have a say in it. It is as simple as that. 

I personally don't care if you are bisexual homosexual heterosexual or even asexual that is your choice.  If government has a problem with it then it is between you and them it is still no concern of mine.

----------


## Hermes14

Adrianh are you actually a closet fagot & that is why you are so into them?

----------


## AndyD

> Adrianh are you actually a closet fagot & that is why you are so into them?


Lol, that's not nice but I'm sure Adrian will get over it..... I'll pick up the gauntlet by saying the people who are most predjudice against anything are more often than not those who are reformed. Take smoking, the people who hate smoking the most are usually the ex-smokers. I've often asked myself what breeds this hatred? I'd say it's their own insecurity, they fear the fact that they may become weak and in that moment of weakness they might light a cigarette and seccumb once more to the vice they've been denying themselves.

I've always wondered if you can extend this analagy to gay haters and bigots. Are they also the victims of their own sexual insecurities and once again these insecurities manifest as a deep hatred?

Hell, I don't know I'm not a philosopher or a psychologist I just spend too much time thinking. I also spent most of my youth kicking seven shades out of people that were different to me. I wasn't specifically anti-gay, anti-jew, anti-black or anti anyone specific I was simply anti-notthesameasme. I have to say when it came to bigotry I was very much an equal-opportunity hater.

----------

newBix (02-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> Lol, that's not nice but I'm sure Adrian will get over it..... I'll pick up the gauntlet by saying the people who are most predjudice against anything are more often than not those who are reformed. Take smoking, the people who hate smoking the most are usually the ex-smokers. I've often asked myself what breeds this hatred? I'd say it's their own insecurity, they fear the fact that they may become weak and in that moment of weakness they might light a cigarette and seccumb once more to the vice they've been denying themselves.
> 
> I've always wondered if you can extend this analagy to gay haters and bigots. Are they also the victims of their own sexual insecurities and once again these insecurities manifest as a deep hatred?
> 
> Hell, I don't know I'm not a philosopher or a psychologist I just spend too much time thinking. I also spent most of my youth kicking seven shades out of people that were different to me. I wasn't specifically anti-gay, anti-jew, anti-black or anti anyone specific I was simply anti-notthesameasme. I have to say when it came to bigotry I was very much an equal-opportunity hater.


I personally don't care much for adults but our youth... Our youth must have *every right to be protected* and that is my only concern.

----------


## adrianh

You guys sure are funny, you feel so threatened by those that are different. The one guy keeps on waffling about protecting the youth, the way to protect the youth is through education. You seem to think that protecting the the youth means to hide reality from them.

Yes, I cannot lie. I am lesbian trapped in a mans body, thats why I dig the ladies so much!

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> You guys sure are funny, you feel so threatened by those that are different. The one guy keeps on waffling about protecting the youth, the way to protect the youth is through education. You seem to think that protecting the the youth means to hide reality from them.
> 
> Yes, I cannot lie. I am lesbian trapped in a mans body, thats why I dig the ladies so much!


What kind of education do you suggest Adrian? I am verymuch interested.

----------


## adrianh

Let me tell you how and what I teach my daughters.

1. Tolerance, we are different in ability, culture, religion,  size and even sexuality.
2. Sexuality is your own private business.
3. Human physical appearance and mental make-up are not always in sync. That is why a person may be beautiful on the outside and a schizophrenic psycopath on the inside or a quadrapleadgic with a beautiful soul or a a girl in a mans body.

What more is there to say other than discussing all of it openly without judgement and allowing them to make up their own minds. You need to understand that the purpose of a parent is to enable to the child to become a fully independent adult.

My daughters grew up around their gay uncle and it did them absolutely no harm, hell, the guy cooks better than any straight person I know.

----------


## Hermes14

Andy trying to associate homosexuals with cigarettes is like trying to mix oil & water.
Back in the early eighties possibly late seventies in the JHB CBD homosexuals used to prey on younger & weaker men  (mainly teenagers). 
Heterosexual men started retaliating & sometimes badly assaulting homosexuals when they were caught. 
The fagots started moving around in gangs to protect themselves & started associating themselves with punk rockers
This is resulted in the gang wars between the skinheads & punks.

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

So are you still a skinhead?

----------


## pmbguy

Gay gang wars resulted in the later East coast - West coast rap wars, as well as the House of Edward – House of Jacob fan wars. I also have it on good authority that gay gang wars were particularly fierce in the 90’s with music from bands like Boyzone and Backstreet boys spurring on the violence. When the gay gangs are at war it’s better to stay off the streets.

----------


## Hermes14

> So are you still a skinhead?


I still agree & abide by their rules but I’m not actively involved with them anymore.




> Gay gang wars resulted in the later East coast - West coast rap wars, as well as the House of Edward – House of Jacob fan wars. I also have it on good authority that gay gang wars were particularly fierce in the 90’s with music from bands like Boyzone and Backstreet boys spurring on the violence. When the gay gangs are at war it’s better to stay off the streets.


By the 90’s although I had never been convicted & sent to prison, I had spent more than my fair share of weekends in prison cells & my days of clubbing were over by then. 

All I say is they must stay out of my face. 
If they want to start pressing buttons they must make sure they know what buttons they are pressing.

----------


## newBix

> The fact that it was forced upon others in early days is a rude reminder that those who have power will use it and those who oppose power will suffer for it.





> When the gay gangs are at war its better to stay off the streets.


It is exactly for this reason that there must be laws to protect the youth.

----------


## adrianh

What laws do  you propose?

----------


## KristiKat

> What I find interesting about it is how people are threatened by the mere existence of a person who is not like them. What threat does a non-heterosexual person represent that a heterosexual doesn't?


Very good question,

no matter with what sexual orientation anyone associates they all have darkness in them.

Another good question we can ask is,

what governmental agenda lies behind heterosexual relationships?

i mean who says everyone needs to be married?

why can't they stay single all their lives?

----------


## KristiKat

> What laws do  you propose?


Well if it weren't for social norms forcing gay men to marry women,

they would not have so much pent up sexual frustration,

wanting to take it out on YOUNG BOYS outside of their marriage...

in that regard gay marriage is a good thing,

to keep the potential hazard of hurting children contained,

if they are allowed to be themselves in a homo relationship.

----------


## newBix

> What laws do  you propose?


That is just it... How do you protect a youth against being "influenced" by others? Especially if that individual is "weaker" and unable to stand up for her/himself?

How do you protect someone against "being manipulated" into thinking they are something that they are not? 

It is so easy to say this is bullshit but it happens.

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> That is just it... How do you protect a youth against being "influenced" by others? Especially if that individual is "weaker" and unable to stand up for her/himself?
> 
> How do you protect someone against "being manipulated" into thinking they are something that they are not? 
> 
> It is so easy to say this is bullshit but it happens.


I understand where Hermes is coming from,

I was victim to the same type of abuse....

so my suggestion would be EXPERIENCE IS THE BEST TEACHER.

and after you have gone through that you can teach others WHO ARE WILLING TO LISTEN,

yet people WOULD RARELY listen to good advice until it happens to them.

----------


## Hermes14

> It is exactly for this reason that there must be laws to protect the youth.


The only purpose of laws is to protect those with either  power or money.
What has happened to all the pedophile priests what have raped thousands of little boys some as young as 3 years old?
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Child_s...atholic_Church
This is just one example & most of the victims are forced to remain silent & the cases swept under the carpet.
Some even blame the victims for their rapes.
http://thenewcivilrightsmovement.com.../2012/08/31/47

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

newbix, surely you can do better than that. Come on, take a stand. You're the one who has the problem so propose some solutions.

You make a lot of noise about protecting the  young etc but when the time comes to make a stand you chicken out hoping that somebody will do it for you....so that you can complain when you don't like what they say. Get off the fence, stop being chicken and spit out what you would do if you had the power.

----------


## KristiKat

> The only purpose of laws is to protect those with either  power or money.
> What has happened to all the pedophile priests what have raped thousands of little boys some as young as 3 years old?
> http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Child_s...atholic_Church
> This is just one example & most of the victims are forced to remain silent & the cases swept under the carpet.
> Some even blame the victims for their rapes.
> http://thenewcivilrightsmovement.com.../2012/08/31/47


again if there were NOT such worldly customs forcing priests to adhere to the "image of priest" being celibate and "holy",

then they would not HAVE SEXUAL FRUSTRATIONS pent up and vented on to innocent victims.

It seems that the priests who do that IS trying to convey a message...........

and HATE any boy or his parents who subject him to such an order of priesthood.....

and take out their own self hate on that boys.

IT SHOULD BE A MESSAGE to all people who are thinking of going catholic, to THINK TWICE, to what it does to people.

IF men of GOD go crazy praying to MOTHER MARY,

then how can you expect the congregation NOT TO BE EQUALLY mental?

and the WHOLE religion NOT TO BE A SHAM?

----------


## newBix

> so my suggestion would be EXPERIENCE IS THE BEST TEACHER.


So your suggestion is to have the "experience" and then decide? 

You know that the mental and physical scar will be there forever right?

My idea would be "prevention" is better than cure type of thing? 

Maybe talk to someone like a psychiatrist or something?

----------


## KristiKat

> newbix, surely you can do better than that. Come on, take a stand. You're the one who has the problem so propose some solutions.
> 
> You make a lot of noise about protecting the  young etc but when the time comes to make a stand you chicken out hoping that somebody will do it for you....so that you can complain when you don't like what they say. Get off the fence, stop being chicken and spit out what you would do if you had the power.


ANY RELIGION is DESTRUCTIVE.............

IT IS A MESSAGE TO STAY AWAY......

CRIMINALS THAT ABUSE CHILDREN AS in the example of priest molesting boys,

are PROTECTING people from themselves by telling them WHAT religion does to them.

only if they are willing to listen,

and DO NOT indoctrinate their kids to go all religious based on these reasons,

then the same fate may not befall their kids or their grandchildren.

----------


## KristiKat

> So your suggestion is to have the "experience" and then decide? 
> 
> You know that the mental and physical scar will be there forever right?
> 
> My idea would be "prevention" is better than cure type of thing? 
> 
> Maybe talk to someone like a psychiatrist or something?


haven't you heard no one needs a psychiatrist until they see for themselves that satan was dressed like an angel all along?

----------


## newBix

> newbix, surely you can do better than that. Come on, take a stand. You're the one who has the problem so propose some solutions.
> 
> You make a lot of noise about protecting the  young etc but when the time comes to make a stand you chicken out hoping that somebody will do it for you....so that you can complain when you don't like what they say. Get off the fence, stop being chicken and spit out what you would do if you had the power.


The onlyone drumming his chest is you...

----------


## newBix

> The only purpose of laws is to protect those with either  power or money.
> What has happened to all the pedophile priests what have raped thousands of little boys some as young as 3 years old?
> http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Child_s...atholic_Church
> This is just one example & most of the victims are forced to remain silent & the cases swept under the carpet.
> Some even blame the victims for their rapes.
> http://thenewcivilrightsmovement.com.../2012/08/31/47


100% right the law failed them...

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> 100% right the law failed them...


are you saying the law failed the rich and privileged kids?

because it only protects those with power and money?

unfortunately you are correct,

even after all the damage is done,

no relief sought could repair it.

mmm...

----------


## adrianh

Yes yes.... so come on, propose some laws. I'm dying to hear how you plan to protect the young from the homos.

----------


## newBix

> haven't you heard no one needs a psychiatrist until they see for themselves that satan was dressed like an angel all along?


Dude you're batshit crazy i will give you that. All i'm saying is i rather live in a world where bad shit like that dont happen

----------


## newBix

> Yes yes.... so come on, propose some laws. I'm dying to hear how you plan to protect the young from the homos.


dude an army of lawyers in a firstworld country with almost unlimited resources couldn't figure it out. This is in government hands let them figure it out.

----------


## adrianh

hmmmm....so how do you propose to protect your own kids?

----------

KristiKat (02-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> dude an army of lawyers in a firstworld country with almost unlimited resources couldn't figure it out. This is in government hands let them figure it out.


please focus on the problem,

why do gays act out?

it is because they are not allowed to simply be with who they want to be....

but not in the "priest's case".....

in both instances - it is about corrupt systems that makes them frustrated.

if gay laws are passed - good for the homos with some morals.....

I don't know about what good it would do for the priests....it would only "justify" their insanity to the world....that everything is insane, gay laws as well as religion.

----------

adrianh (02-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> hmmmm....so how do you propose to protect your own kids?


self defense classes

pepper spray....

guns and bullets

----------


## Blurock

> Yes yes.... so come on, propose some laws. I'm dying to hear how you plan to protect the young from the homos.


I'd also want to know how a law can protect you. How will you police it? 

I also believe in tolerance. I am not in favour of gay marriage, gay parades etc, but I do know some very good people who just happen to be gay. Not all gays are bad and not all heterosexuals are good. Life is a choice. Your own values and morals determine how you react to the world and the people around you. If you can instil those values in your children, they will not have a need for laws to protect them.

We tend to stereotype people that are not like us, but what would I do if my child was gay?

----------

Dave A (03-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> I'd also want to know how a law can protect you. How will you police it? 
> 
> I also believe in tolerance. I am not in favour of gay marriage, gay parades etc, but I do know some very good people who just happen to be gay. Not all gays are bad and not all heterosexuals are good. Life is a choice. Your own values and morals determine how you react to the world and the people around you. If you can instil those values in your children, they will not have a need for laws to protect them.
> 
> We tend to stereotype people that are not like us, but what would I do if my child was gay?


I agree some gays have some morals and don't attack kids.......

If the law allows them to play with their own size will they be protected from themselves?

----------

adrianh (02-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> Well if it weren't for social norms forcing gay men to marry women,
> 
> they would not have so much pent up sexual frustration,
> 
> wanting to take it out on YOUNG BOYS outside of their marriage...
> 
> in that regard gay marriage is a good thing,
> 
> to keep the potential hazard of hurting children contained,
> ...


In your mind maybe but for the rest of the world a paedophile is adult who is sexually attracted to children. So it doesn't matter if she/he is married they will still go out and commit this crime. There is no pent up sexual frustration. I mean even a gay person well tell you.  




> It seems that the priests who do that IS trying to convey a message...........
> 
> and HATE any boy or his parents who subject him to such an order of priesthood.....
> 
> and take out their own self hate on that boys.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE A MESSAGE to all people who are thinking of going catholic, to THINK TWICE, to what it does to people.
> 
> IF men of GOD go crazy praying to MOTHER MARY,
> ...


Well Google is telling me that most churches allow priests to get married. Some churches don't allow it. What is the reason for a "normal person" to commit this type of crime? Someone stole there pet rock or something? Common man evil is evil it doesn't matter what they do for a living what they race is or where they live they will do evil things because they like it. 




> ANY RELIGION is DESTRUCTIVE.............
> 
> IT IS A MESSAGE TO STAY AWAY......
> 
> CRIMINALS THAT ABUSE CHILDREN AS in the example of priest molesting boys,
> 
> are PROTECTING people from themselves by telling them WHAT religion does to them.
> 
> only if they are willing to listen,
> ...


THAT'S ALL FOLKS!!! You are just pushing the same subject over and over again. Repeat after me. Bad people do bad things... Bad people do bad things... It doesn't matter where they work.




> Yes yes.... so come on, propose some laws. I'm dying to hear how you plan to protect the young from the homos.


Why don't you ask them? 




> Ugandan pupils from different schools take part in an event organized by born-again Christians to celebrate the signing on Monday of a new anti-gay bill that sets harsh penalties for homosexual sex in Uganda.

----------


## newBix

Again i personally don't care if you are bisexual homosexual heterosexual or even asexual or some other strange variation. i don't care. But if government has a problem with your choice then it is between you and them.

----------


## AndyD

Since when do laws stop people comitting crimes? The only time the police or the justice system ever get involved is after the crime has been comitted and even then with the right lawyer, the right amount of money or the right political connections.... The purpose of the justice system has been reduced to making a few examples out of a small percentage of people that get caught comitting a crime. What the hell difference is legislation going to make, how's it supposed to protect all these innocent children falling victim to all these Satan driven monsters who happen to be fashion concious, well manicured and particularly knowledgable about soft furnishings  :Wink: 

I got to be honest, I'm finding it difficult to keep my sense of humour in a thread where some are basically wanting to bring back apartheid with gays on the receiving end this time.

----------

adrianh (02-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> Since when do laws stop people comitting crimes? The only time the police or the justice system ever get involved is after the crime has been comitted and even then with the right lawyer, the right amount of money or the right political connections.... The purpose of the justice system has been reduced to making a few examples out of a small percentage of people that get caught comitting a crime. What the hell difference is legislation going to make, how's it supposed to protect all these innocent children falling victim to all these Satan driven monsters who happen to be fashion concious, well manicured and particularly knowledgable about soft furnishings





> I'd also want to know how a law can protect you. How will you police it? 
> 
> I also believe in tolerance. I am not in favour of gay marriage, gay parades etc, but I do know some very good people who just happen to be gay. Not all gays are bad and not all heterosexuals are good. Life is a choice. Your own values and morals determine how you react to the world and the people around you. If you can instil those values in your children, they will not have a need for laws to protect them.
> 
> We tend to stereotype people that are not like us, but what would I do if my child was gay?


Exactly my point. There is just no way in hell you will be able to police it or make a law structure that cannot be circumnavigated. The question is why allow for something if you can't control it???

I personally think teaching your kids is the best way to go. Make sure they know they CAN talk about it.

----------


## ians

I don't have the knowledge or understanding about Gays to make statements about laws. I just don't understand why anyone would want sex to be a pain in the butt or have to use an device to have sex. 

If you cant have natural sex then having to use devices or stick things into out holes is unnatural. If 2 humans cant have sex and make babies then something is not right. I know this could blow way out of proportion, some will say but a man and a women who cant have kids shouldn't be allowed to adopt either, it just gets way to complicated.

What a sick world we live in  :Frown:

----------

newBix (03-Mar-14)

----------


## newBix

> I don't have the knowledge or understanding about Gays to make statements about laws. I just don't understand why anyone would want sex to be a pain in the butt or have to use an device to have sex. 
> 
> If you cant have natural sex then having to use devices or stick things into out holes is unnatural. If 2 humans cant have sex and make babies then something is not right. I know this could blow way out of proportion, some will say but a man and a women who cant have kids shouldn't be allowed to adopt either, it just gets way to complicated.
> 
> What a sick world we live in


yes why must normal people be accepting? That question was never answered.

----------


## dix

Myself I'm full with the way law views gay people but also wonder what would be the theological view on gay people because I believe it is where Africans are coming from with their defense against gay friendly countries?

----------


## newBix

Yea this thing is going to get ugly. you can't generalize and say that it is just a theological thing. I think the general public is worried about how this will affect them.  I think it's about trust? Who do you trust?

----------


## newBix



----------


## pmbguy

If you gays somehow manage to ban homosexually and this leads to me not seeing girls kiss anymore I am coming down there to kick your ass. 

Personally I am freaked out when men kiss and I turn away and try not to laugh – it just looks wrong-weird and it’s slightly amusing. I have never felt that my territory has been invaded. Never mind becoming an anti gay lobbyist. At the same time I won’t go and invite all the male hairdressers in pmb to my braai this weekend. 

Understand, the vast majority of gay people were born that way, for very very few it was a choice or forced upon. 

Sexual violence is a totally separate issue. “gay sexual violence” can surely not be more prominent than “straight sexual violence”. In fact I suspect there is significantly more straight sexual violence. 

In any regard you wish to legislate gay things right?. Will a gay man ever say “ooh no its illegal!”?... No. So why waste your time and energy. Anti guy laws are unpractical and they simply won’t work, therefore pointless. Almost as pointless as being scared of gay people. 


Protecting your child from bad people means making them smart and equipping them for life. Teaching them about the world and how people behave. Teach them about good/bad people (straight and gay) and how to know who is good or bad (Goodness and badness in each person). 

Imparting onto your child a very strong antigay sentiment will not prevent them from possibly “becoming gay”. At the very least it will produce more hate and mistrust in the world.

----------


## wynn

I believe that there is a chasm of difference between a 'Homo Sexual' and a 'Pedophile' exactly the same as the difference between a 'Hetro Sexual' and a 'Pedophile'.

People with 'Pedophile Tendencies', whether 'Homo, or Hetro' will always seek out avenues that will expose vulnerable children to them to prey on, Straight guys on little girls, Gay guys on little boys, straight ladies on little boys and Gay ladies on little girls and the gamut between.
That is why Scout Masters, Teachers, Ministers (Catholic Priests included) Nuns, Orphanage workers, Youth group co-ordinators and volunteers, Social workers and Youth Correctional service workers tend to have a high incidence of Pedophilia, you are not likely to find a Pedophile hunting at 'Teazers' or the equivalent adult 'Gay Clubs'.

On the other hand, people with 'Normal Homo Sexual' orientation who have no 'Pedophile Tendencies' have the same abhorrence of people with 'Pedophile Tendencies' the same as any 'Normal Hetro Sexual' person.

There is no reason why 'Consenting Adults' should not enter a 'Homosexual' relationship, in fact even get married just the same as a 'Hetrosexual' couple should enter a relationship, even a bigamous marriage, as long as it is legal it is nobody else's business.

Think about it, there are 'Straight Guys' who can only get there rocks off when their 'Straight Female' partner pees on them (Golden Shower)
There are so many other kinks in 'Hetrosexual' relationships that you would be listing them here for eternity.

People born 'Intersex' 'Androgenous' (The real Moffie as opposed to the slang for a Gay)with both male and female genitalia are completely different, in the bad old days if you had both genitalia the doctors would cut the male dangly bits off and the child would be treated as a girl, on growing up and reaching puberty however some 'Girls' started to display definite male features such as muscle development, facial hair etc. (see Castor here) some of these poor people became completely stuffed up and suffered extreme prejudice through no fault of there own.

So to quote myself as I have done on many occasions, "Be careful what you wish for, it may come true." The chances of one of your own children or grandchildren being 'Gay' are about 40% so if you have ten kids and grand kids, four of them may be gay, then what are you going to do???  :Wink:

----------

adrianh (03-Mar-14)

----------


## dix

In countries like Jewish and Islamic, the constitution is subjected to the religion practiced and such constitutions don't deviate from the religious law (Tora/Quran for-instance), and now Africans are having similar situation but themselves being Christians mostly, now in light of Christianity are gay people allowed to do same sex partnership? and if not should Africans shove their belief away to accommodate other people's thinking?

----------


## newBix

> In countries like Jewish and Islamic, the constitution is subjected to the religion practiced and such constitutions don't deviate from the religious law (Tora/Quran for-instance), and now Africans are having similar situation but themselves being Christians mostly, now in light of Christianity are gay people allowed to do same sex partnership? and if not should Africans shove their belief away to accommodate other people's thinking?


So you are saying that others must give up there rights so that other people can have there rights???

----------


## adrianh

I think that people should stop winging about things that are none of their business.

----------


## newBix

> I think that people should stop winging about things that are none of their business.


Then the news must stop making it our business. 

The thread was started people gave their 2cents. Realistically I don't give a sloppy crap, but pple want to make thing of it be in our face with it. If they don't like our take on it tuff. If you don't want our opinion then dont ask for it.  :Yawn:  

Now can someone start a thread about jellybeans and why they are the other whitemeat  :Wink:

----------

KristiKat (08-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha ha ha....

----------


## pmbguy

It’s not just another white meat, I actually consider it a food group

----------


## adrianh

Watch this and maybe, just maybe, learn something!!

http://www.ted.com/talks/ash_beckham...age_to_open_up

----------


## KristiKat

> Myself I'm full with the way law views gay people but also wonder what would be the theological view on gay people because I believe it is where Africans are coming from with their defense against gay friendly countries?


what is their theological view?

there is none,

it is only a POWER view,

of domination and control over their people,

they want their people to PROCREATE,

to have more obedient slaves,

to make them look good.

yet again politics can get mixed up,

since other countries like the US say they want a lesser populous so that the masses can be easier controlled,

so pass gay laws,

no children would be created,

in the favour of the US,

less slaves are easier to control,

or so they think.

----------


## KristiKat

> It’s not just another white meat, I actually consider it a food group


what?

are we talking about cannibalism now?

some african black tribes are notorious for EATING and killing the other black tribes.

NO JOKE.

it is part of showing their DOMINANCE.

so how is killing gays in UGANDA or IRAN showing power?

IT IS BASED on the same concept.

I personally think that those MEN who HUNT gays are afraid of their "feminine" sides,

they are afraid of being seen as "meek/soft" or "kind hearted",

they hide behind their masculinity.

how can world peace ever be achieved by VIOLENCE and masculine bravado?

...just a thought.

maybe if more men left the military, STOPPED working for the government in their bloodthirsty works and were better fathers to their kids,

then there would be NO GUNS and killing of other people.......

----------


## KristiKat

> Then the news must stop making it our business.


i do not agree,

if it were NOT for the news however could people self-reflect on their own shadow selves?

----------


## KristiKat

> I think that people should stop winging about things that are none of their business.


if people are seen as ONE in new age beliefs,

then maybe it is EVERYONE's business.

----------


## adrianh

Unfortunately people are not seen as ONE...people are seen through the eyes of not "being one of us"

Leave people to live their lives in peace or have everybody add their 20c worth on how they should live their lives.

New age views only seem to work when everybody in the group smoke equal amounts of weed!

----------


## KristiKat

> I think you need to consider that some pple don’t have to like it, some pple don’t have to support it, some pple don’t have to indorse it, some pple don’t have to live with it. Why? It is called a choice... 
> 
> I mean look at your posts you really dislike theological people right? Same thing... choice...


okay so SUPPORTING FREEDOM OF CHOICE to NOT SUPPORT IT,

solves what problems EXACTLY?

it only shows how EVIL people can really be,

when they WANT THEIR CHOICES to be respected,

but deny others to do the same.

----------


## adrianh

@newBix - Are you married, do you have kids?

----------


## KristiKat

> I support heterosexuality because I am heterosexual. I cannot grasp homosexuality I don’t get the attraction thing like you do. I don’t care much for the politics. If you are gay and you go to a none gay country that is your problem not mine. 
> 
> Everyone has a freedom of choice BUT if that choice is against the law or not socially acceptable then yet again it is not my problem.     
> 
> Any choice has consequences  you have to live with your choices just like I have to live with mine.


if it is NOT YOUR PROBLEM,

why be so perturbed by it?

why troll forums on the subject?

----------

adrianh (08-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

Girl, boy, how old?

----------


## KristiKat

> Who are you calling a troll? Who are you to tell me what I can and cannot do? Who is the oppressor now? 
> 
> I think you are a controlfreak, I think you want to make trouble with this subject? AND I think if anyone says anything that doesn't support homosexuality your are going to get mad. That's what I think.


i am the control freak?

who is calling homosexuals mentally ill and saying they have some DISORDER?

MAKING trouble with this subject?

*LAUGHS*

EACH time someone says gay YOU GET THREATENED and get verbal diarrhea all over the place,

I say that it is good that SUCH LAWS be passed just to SEE how far people like you would go to protect their own "closets".

I LIKE to make people think, obviously you don't belong in that category.

if all you are going to post IS THAT YOU HATE GAY PEOPLE,

then why DON'T YOU STOP POSTING NOW.

your responses is of little help nor any use TO BETTER anyone on a mental level.

where there is an evolution, you would sit on the side and be the spur of rebels.

thank you.

----------


## KristiKat

> married no living together yes 1 kid


hallo

who are you to SAY HOMOSEXUALS ARE LIVING IN SIN,

when you are the ONE LIVING OUT OF WEDLOCK with A chick?

stop judging,

because your own skeletons are falling out of your closet for all to see when you keep this up!!!

judgmental people like YOU, who have so many sins yet do not account for it, ARE THE CANCER of many oppressed people's souls.

----------


## KristiKat

> @newBix - Are you married, do you have kids?


I LOVE YOU.

you just made him suffer a terrible Freudian slip

----------


## adrianh

hmmmm...the ones who hate the most always have a skeleton or two just waiting to come tumbling out the cupboard....

----------


## KristiKat

> There's always been tons of legislation prohibiting things that might go on in the bedroom. You can't have sex with someone who's under 16 and you can't have sex with your sister, preventing same gender sexual acts is an extension of these laws.
> 
> Does anyone actually know what the new laws are prohibiting? Are they only prohibiting gay sexual acts or are they prohibiting people actually declaring themselves gay? 
> 
> 
> .


it is a very good question,

i believe these laws are designed by a society THAT LIVE IN fear of their own shadow selves,

that they enforce them - THOSE that prohibit such acts or marriages etc which seems unnatural,

SO that they society CANNOT look at their own wrong doings.

I believe that if laws like the Making gay marriage legal is passed,

then more people would be forced to CONFRONT their shadow self,

and more people would become more self aware,

and less judgemental,

as they will be forced to forgive themselves and others for their shortcomings,

because sin is sin, and darkness is darkness,

if you can forgive the darkness in yourself you can forgive it in another,

in so doing, 

people would become more tolerant of each other.


of course we get people like this NEWBIX guy,

who lives in fear of himself who cannot confront the darkness in himself,

and who cannot forgive himself for his darkness be it gay tendencies, or violent thoughts of raping women etc.

people like newbix who LIVE IN DENIAL of the DARKNESS in himself AND ONLY BELIEVE that other people ARE IN ERROR and that everyone can SIN except for him,

are the most dangerous people out there.

I have no tolerance for people like that.

it is better to CONDONE gay marriage laws to be passed than to entertain a hateful person like newbix.

----------


## KristiKat

i would like to see the UN MAKE PLACES LIKE UGANDA AND IRAN/IRAQ PAY,

for their hateful acts against GAYS,

for it is CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY.

LOOK what happened to Qaddafi,

he was murdered by his own people.

let's hope this person NEWBIX don't have a son or daughter that turns out a GAY psychopath.............

AND WHO WILL RATHER FORGIVE HIS FATHER FOR JUDGING THE HELL OUT OF HIM/HER.

----------


## KristiKat

BEST OF ALL is that IN places like UGANDA and IRAQ where an absolute autocracy is in control,

people DO NOT EVEN have to be gay,

only be suspected of being SO,

AND UPON falsely BEING accused of such ordered by authorities to be HANGED and to be put to death.

this is terrible,

let's hope NEWBIX never IN THIS LIFE or in his lives to come end up in a country where HE IS FALSELY ACCUSED of being gay,

and put to death for it.

usually this happens to people who were EXTREMELY JUDGEMENTAL of gays in this life,

and incarnate in another life out of a guilty conscience or KARMA,

where THEY WILL FEEL THE PAIN of those they JUDGED.

----------


## KristiKat

i have better things to concern me with than to feed an ignorant troll,

especially when you want to defend blacks who are trying to TAKE YOUR RIGHTS away,

now i am confused.

better you stop trolling before you hurt yourself darling.

----------


## KristiKat

I DO NOT HAVE TO JUDGE SOMEONE TO UNDERSTAND A FACTUAL SITUATION.

you came on here TELLING HOW YOU HATE GAYS AND HOW THEY ARE MENTAL.

so i made an OBJECTIVE note of your REASONING.

in my opinioin YOU CAME HERE TO JUDGE YOURSELF WHILE JUDGING OTHERS.

I HOPE you are happy with the results.

but by judging from your TROLLING needs it does not look good.

- be an example and not a warning -

in the end poor man you are your own worst enemy.

----------


## KristiKat

let's put it plainly?

whenever someone is threatening your view or line of reasoning,

you go all "you are judging and oppressing me",

really?

classic TROLL syndrome,

when cannot handle opposing opinions,

suffer a PUBLIC FORUM mental breakdown.

 :Confused:

----------


## KristiKat

oh my gosh,

your SELF DENIAL is going too far bro!

i am done feeding your low self esteem compensation methods.

----------


## adrianh

@newBix - I agree 100% with KristyKat

----------


## KristiKat

> Show me a single post where I myself wrote that I did the above in quotation. 
> 
> again call me confused


to clarify your self denial




> Sexual orientation is a volatile debate at the moment. But I think the primary concern are both the  sociological and psychological aspect. Consider a youth having two mothers or two fathers what is the psychological effect on that youth how will it affect the youth in later life.
> 
> Natural sexual orientation is by default correct and any other orientation can be seen as a disorder or choice perhaps both. The question is if it is a disorder can it be treated? If it is a choice can it be addressed  psychology? But would the person in question want treatment if that person accept his orientation as normal? Or will the treatment be forced if so what about human rights? 
> 
> One thing is clear, regardless of what the decision is there will be consequences.


they need treatment for their DISORDER....

okay really dude.....

didn't you know that LIARS need to remember what they said.

unfortunately for you you sunk yourself right here with proof against you in black and white.

----------


## newBix

> Sexual orientation is a volatile debate at the moment. But I think the primary concern are both the  sociological and psychological aspect. Consider a youth having two mothers or two fathers what is the psychological effect on that youth how will it affect the youth in later life.
> 
> Natural sexual orientation is by default correct and any other orientation can be seen as a disorder or choice perhaps both. The question is if it is a disorder can it be treated? If it is a choice can it be addressed  psychology? But would the person in question want treatment if that person accept his orientation as normal? Or will the treatment be forced if so what about human rights? 
> 
> One thing is clear, regardless of what the decision is there will be consequences.





> I don't think this is about government or its decision. The question is would society be accepting of public homosexual or even bisexual behaviour? How will this affect the youth? How will this affect adults? Will those affects be tolerated by the statuesque?
> 
> Both Homosexuality and bisexuality  goes beyond skin colour so to blame a race for this type of behaviour is irrational. In history it is documented that both homosexual and bisexual behaviour was present and in some cases to a violent degree forced upon others.
> 
> The fact that it was forced upon others in early days is a rude reminder that those who have power will use it and those who oppose power will suffer for it. 
> 
> What goes on in the bedroom stays in the bedroom but once it enters public domain it becomes a public debate. As it stands now it is clear that we have entered the public debate stage.
> 
> The more pressing question and perhaps the more alarming question if this type of sexual orientation is accepted, then it gives others the right also to lobby for there sexual orientation preferences and this is where government has to be careful because the people have a right to be protected as well.





> If you are born with both male and female organs then I suspect that doctors will intervene at some stage. But this is a far cry from making a choice of being homosexual or not. The person with both male and female organs can make a choice an actual choice of how their body will develop. A homosexual however is someone that is interested in a same sex partner. I don't think it is the same thing. 
> 
> 
> 
> Government has the right and obligation to protect the youth against abuse. It must also take the responsibility of genetic preservation because incest is proven to be a problem genetically and threatens humanity on a much larger scale if it is allowed to continue. so yes there must be laws. 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a answer to this question. But government must protect the masses even  psychologically people must be protected. Open display of homosexual behaviour may be upsetting for some. 
> ...





> Considering it is an ancient practice of the dark ages it makes no sense why you would blame me for living in the dark ages. As for condoning the behaviour that is a choice each of us will make when the behaviour becomes more public. 
> 
> But if homosexuality is what excites you Adrian then by all means enjoy it responsibly.  
> 
> My only concern is what effect it will have on both sides. It is about personal safety. If it is proven that there is no long term psychological implications towards the youth and so on then I don't have a problem with it. But if it is proven that there is psychological implications then the general public has a right to be protected. 
> 
> Same is true for those with a homosexual life style. They also have the right to protection and the right to be protected psychologically as well.





> I thought this was going to get ugly. Any human being is capable of being offensive and dangerous. I am beginning to question the integrity of the thread. Human rights are for everyone and everyone has a right to be safe. No one is disputing this right. 
> 
> What is the main argument then? 
> 
> Each country have their own laws and there is very little if anything we can do to change their minds. As for consequences? If this thread is any indication then I would say you will get groups that are defensive, offensive and those that will remain neutral.





> That I believe is your role. 
> 
> I give my 2cents you gave yours. You don't like it tuff... 
> 
> I can't change the laws that is the job of government. Our government accepted homosexuality I don't get a say in it. If other governments rejected homosexuality I still don't have a say in it. It is as simple as that. 
> 
> I personally don't care if you are bisexual homosexual heterosexual or even asexual that is your choice.  If government has a problem with it then it is between you and them it is still no concern of mine.





> I personally don't care much for adults but our youth... Our youth must have *every right to be protected* and that is my only concern.





> What kind of education do you suggest Adrian? I am verymuch interested.





> It is exactly for this reason that there must be laws to protect the youth.





> That is just it... How do you protect a youth against being "influenced" by others? Especially if that individual is "weaker" and unable to stand up for her/himself?
> 
> How do you protect someone against "being manipulated" into thinking they are something that they are not? 
> 
> It is so easy to say this is bullshit but it happens.





> So your suggestion is to have the "experience" and then decide? 
> 
> You know that the mental and physical scar will be there forever right?
> 
> My idea would be "prevention" is better than cure type of thing? 
> 
> Maybe talk to someone like a psychiatrist or something?





> The onlyone drumming his chest is you...





> Dude you're batshit crazy i will give you that. All i'm saying is i rather live in a world where bad shit like that dont happen





> dude an army of lawyers in a firstworld country with almost unlimited resources couldn't figure it out. This is in government hands let them figure it out.





> In your mind maybe but for the rest of the world a paedophile is adult who is sexually attracted to children. So it doesn't matter if she/he is married they will still go out and commit this crime. There is no pent up sexual frustration. I mean even a gay person well tell you.  
> 
> 
> 
> Well Google is telling me that most churches allow priests to get married. Some churches don't allow it. What is the reason for a "normal person" to commit this type of crime? Someone stole there pet rock or something? Common man evil is evil it doesn't matter what they do for a living what they race is or where they live they will do evil things because they like it. 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ALL FOLKS!!! You are just pushing the same subject over and over again. Repeat after me. Bad people do bad things... Bad people do bad things... It doesn't matter where they work.
> ...





> yes why must normal people be accepting? That question was never answered.





> Yea this thing is going to get ugly. you can't generalize and say that it is just a theological thing. I think the general public is worried about how this will affect them.  I think it's about trust? Who do you trust?





> So you are saying that others must give up there rights so that other people can have there rights???





> Then the news must stop making it our business. 
> 
> The thread was started people gave their 2cents. Realistically I don't give a sloppy crap, but pple want to make thing of it be in our face with it. If they don't like our take on it tuff. If you don't want our opinion then dont ask for it. 
> 
> Now can someone start a thread about jellybeans and why they are the other whitemeat





> Ok anyone how did we get from jellybeans to cannibalism? 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to consider that some pple dont have to like it, some pple dont have to support it, some pple dont have to indorse it, some pple dont have to live with it. Why? It is called a choice... 
> 
> I mean look at your posts you really dislike theological people right? Same thing... choice...





> I support heterosexuality because I am heterosexual. I cannot grasp homosexuality I dont get the attraction thing like you do. I dont care much for the politics. If you are gay and you go to a none gay country that is your problem not mine. 
> 
> Everyone has a freedom of choice BUT if that choice is against the law or not socially acceptable then yet again it is not my problem.     
> 
> Any choice has consequences  you have to live with your choices just like I have to live with mine.





> Who are you calling a troll? Who are you to tell me what I can and cannot do? Who is the oppressor now? 
> 
> I think you are a controlfreak, I think you want to make trouble with this subject? AND I think if anyone says anything that doesn't support homosexuality your are going to get mad. That's what I think.





> married no living together yes 1 kid





> This is funny one the one hand you want to get all high and mighty about rights but; 
> 
> call me confused...





> so you are not judging me? right.... whatever you say KristiKat you da MAN






> Show me a single post where I myself wrote that I did the above in quotation. 
> 
> again call me confused





> dude only person trolling is you... all i said was pple dont have to agree with you...


I dont care what you agree too where did I say that I hate anyone?

----------


## KristiKat

actions speak louder than words....inferences can be drawn from whatever you write.

please you really don't want to go there do you?

obviously you do,

but i am done playing your game.

you are NO MR NICE GUY,

so stop pretending.

good bye...

i really don't entertain attention who...re...s unless it is fun,

i had fun with you,

but the game is over now okay.

----------


## adrianh

@Newbix - ag shame man...the lady got you by the nuts...

Face it, you lose!

----------

dix (10-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

i find it funny how someone can incessantly lie to themselves ...

oh boy....

your kid gonna hate you one day.

----------


## adrianh

I still want to know if its a boy or a girl and how old the kid is?

----------


## KristiKat

> I still want to know if its a boy or a girl and how old the kid is?


DOES IT MATTER?

whether it be a boy or girl,

grows up to be gay or not,

and the father sets an ill example with his BORDERLINE personality issues,

the kid won't CONDONE THAT,

will rather have a braai with his/her gay lover,

than sit around the fire with his/her mentally unstable father or think of ever giving him grandchildren.

thing is i feel he feels the same about his own father.

----------


## newBix

why are you attacking my character? 




> DOES IT MATTER?
> 
> whether it be a boy or girl,
> 
> grows up to be gay or not,
> 
> and the father sets an ill example with his BORDERLINE personality issues,
> 
> the kid won't CONDONE THAT,
> ...

----------


## KristiKat

why are you attacking our characters?

please cannot face the truth about yourself,

now you continue with your TROLLING of name and blame game.

because we REFUSE to think the same as you do.

STOP IT.

I WOULD ADVISE THE ADMIN TO CLOSE THIS THREAD,

SO that you stop making a fool out of yourself.

----------


## newBix

> why are you attacking our characters?
> 
> please cannot face the truth about yourself,
> 
> now you continue with your TROLLING of name and blame game.
> 
> because we REFUSE to think the same as you do.
> 
> STOP IT.
> ...


I see what is going on, this is a homosexual only party? Right sorry will delete all my posts as far as I can... I didn't know heterosexual had no rights here

----------


## KristiKat

> I see what is going on, this is a homosexual only party? Right sorry will delete all my posts as far as I can... I didn't know heterosexual had no rights here


lmao there you go again, can't resist bashing GAYS in the most subtle way you can think of.

me and adrian don't have to be gay to know when someone is being an unreasonable jerk, using this forum to entertain himself when he has no other entertainment outside of the internet.

please DO NOT DELETE your posts,

keep it up,

people will learn from your insolence.

----------


## KristiKat

@adrian

I am getting too old for this,

i have heaps of study work to do,

i hope my feeding of the TROLL can teach someone something.....

but for now I will log off and let him rant all he wants to justify himself in his own mistakes that is so elegantly spread over this entire thread.

----------


## adrianh

@KristiKat - I'm listening to Peter Tosh - Stepping Razor right now:

I Dedicate the chorus to you:

*
If you wanna live 
 Treat me good 
 If you wanna live, live 
 I beg you treat me good 
 I'm like a walking razor 
 Don't you watch my size 
 I'm dangerous 
 Said I'm dangerous* 

You go girl!

----------


## newBix

> lmao there you go again, can't resist bashing GAYS in the most subtle way you can think of.
> 
> me and adrian don't have to be gay to know when someone is being an unreasonable jerk, using this forum to entertain himself when he has no other entertainment outside of the internet.
> 
> please DO NOT DELETE your posts,
> 
> keep it up,
> 
> people will learn from your insolence.


I think I will just add this every time you attack me ok... 




> so it is racist to call a "black" person white?
> 
> this is the best thing I've read in ages....
> 
> you see the problem with these black people ruling the country is that THEY WANT TO BE WHITE,
> 
> they usurped the WHITE POLITICAL FORUM for themselves,
> 
> they are still using the SAME PARLIAMENT,
> ...

----------


## newBix

And you call me rude? what about this?  




> so it is racist to call a "black" person white?
> 
> this is the best thing I've read in ages....
> 
> you see the problem with these black people ruling the country is that THEY WANT TO BE WHITE,
> 
> they usurped the WHITE POLITICAL FORUM for themselves,
> 
> they are still using the SAME PARLIAMENT,
> ...

----------


## adrianh

@newBix - wha ha ha dude, give up, you lose.....

----------


## newBix

> @newBix - wha ha ha dude, give up, you lose.....


What did I wrote that was so bad?

----------


## adrianh

You come across as an arrogant know-it-all twat who has no regard for people who are different to yourself. You went to great lengths to tell us how bad you think gay people are. Then it comes out that you are living in "sin" yourself. 

Look, I understand that you do not agree with homosexuality et al. The problem is that one should be careful about throwing stones when one lives in a glass house. Many people frown upon a man and a woman living together without being married. Personally I don't really give a sh!t about the gay thing nor whether you live with your girlfriend, your wife or your dog. The important thing is that people are different, have different values and morals and see the world through different eyes. Just as you may get annoyed by people p1ssing on you for living with your girlfriend some people may get annoyed by you p1ssing on them for being homosexual.

At the end of the day we are all different, we have different values, different morals, different genetics and we even have different beliefs. The point at the end of the day is that there is no right or wrong provided that we do not infringe on the rights of others. If two men want to get in on then that is their prerogative, who are we to judge, and by the same token, if a man wishes to live with his girlfriend and her child then who are we to judge.....

Live and let live...

You speak of protecting children, again, some people would say that your girlfriends child should be protected from living in an unmarried relationship. As I said before, I don't care, it is your life and your choice, what I am saying is that you can't have your cake and eat it; you cannot say that children should be protected from one thing but not the other....that is the problem...

So, the bottom line is this, you live your life as you see fit and you and your girlfriend bring up the child as you see fit, but please afford those that are gay or whatever to do the same.

All we ask is that you get off your high horse... faaaak dude...we 're all got our skeletons n sh1t...

----------


## KristiKat

@adrian

i can't give you good karma/reputation points now because they say I AM out for the day.

but I have read it,

well said.

----------

adrianh (08-Mar-14)

----------


## Dave A

> I WOULD ADVISE THE ADMIN TO CLOSE THIS THREAD


Nah boet. It's the weekend and I'm far too perversely curious as to how this plays out in the end.

Flame wars are so revealing  :Devil2: 

Let the fire rage while the rest of us watch and learn.
(About the dangers of prejudice primarily, by the look of it so far).

----------

desA (08-Mar-14), KristiKat (10-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

true dave....

maybe he is just misunderstood,

looking for some love on TFSA

 :Sorry:

----------


## dix

*I made some short theological review concerning homosexuals, how do they began to exist, how do they continue to exist, and why are they not acceptable on religious (Christianity) grounds*

You remember Naoh and the ark, when it was said God destroyed the earth with water and saved Noah and his sons, it was claimed that giants were existing among the people because angels slept with people and gave rise to such people.

These types of angels are the one's called fallen angels and they are characterized by evil (murder, perversion (homosexuals), hatred, wrath...etc you can think of evil people, and is the reason God killed all people at that time, their children children's also became evil like those fallen angels.

Also if you remember from the history of Israelite's when they came from slavery and fought against the kainite's, it was claimed that Kainite's where giants and God commanded the Israelite's to kill all of them because they were also descended from these fallen angels and were evil.

Moreover if you will recall the fall of Sodom and Gomorrah from the history writings, also available a bit in the bible, it was claimed that people where homosexuals and paganism was at pic in there and people therefore descended from these fallen angels; so God destroyed them with sulpher and killed them all.

About these fallen angels; it is said that they are born the same way Jesus was born and significant people are born when they sleep with woman and their bloodline continue according to the linage, and this happens were satanism/witchcraft/paganism is practiced.

You can do more research at your own time but I'm not discussing religious things, just sharing.

----------


## pmbguy

OK Dix...now that was amazing and interesting, I think you on the verge of a breakthrough here, please expand...

----------


## adrianh

> *I made some short theological review concerning homosexuals, how do they began to exist, how do they continue to exist, and why are they not acceptable on religious (Christianity) grounds*
> 
> You remember Naoh and the ark, when it was said God destroyed the earth with water and saved Noah and his sons, it was claimed that giants were existing among the people because angels slept with people and gave rise to such people.
> 
> These types of angels are the one's called fallen angels and they are characterized by evil (murder, perversion (homosexuals), hatred, wrath...etc you can think of evil people, and is the reason God killed all people at that time, their children children's also became evil like those fallen angels.
> 
> Also if you remember from the history of Israelite's when they came from slavery and fought against the kainite's, it was claimed that Kainite's where giants and God commanded the Israelite's to kill all of them because they were also descended from these fallen angels and were evil.
> 
> Moreover if you will recall the fall of Sodom and Gomorrah from the history writings, also available a bit in the bible, it was claimed that people where homosexuals and paganism was at pic in there and people therefore descended from these fallen angels; so God destroyed them with sulpher and killed them all.
> ...


wha ha ha ha... an adult explains homosexuality by reading between the lines of a fairy tale... 

...what did Einstein say about human stupidity being boundless....no wonder kids grow up to be frigging stupid!

----------


## KristiKat

dix made my day:

straight angels slept with human women and gay demons were born....omfg :Bananadance:

----------


## Justloadit

A very interesting scientific take about the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah

Remember that man has written history, which invariably is adapted to suite an underlying message.

----------


## KristiKat

i somewhat agree justloadit,

i believe the image of sodom and gamorrah is more than just about gayness,

it is about all sorts of perversions...........

----------


## Hermes14

> Moreover if you will recall the fall of Sodom and Gomorrah from the history writings, also available a bit in the bible, it was claimed that people where homosexuals and paganism was at pic in there and people therefore descended from these fallen angels; so God destroyed them with sulpher and killed them all.
> 
> .


It just goes to show that neither salt nor sulpher could them of the virus.
That is why they all still suffer from Assholes In Distress

----------


## adrianh

> dix made my day:
> 
> straight angels slept with human women and gay demons were born....omfg


...and never forget that adults believe those fairy tales!

----------


## dix

Ok my friends just to help you open your mind a bit about these believes, read a story of an ex-witch and read in particular where he talks about children born from witchcraft: Emmanuael ENI, delivered from the powers of darkness

I was never a witch but I know that witchcraft is mainly all about making babies that would sin against God according to their nature and pass their nature to the generations as well just like I quoted that these things are there in the bible, go read if you don't understand.

And government is there to cover up for such children (Presidential system)

----------


## Dave A

Quick - someone pass me some Eye of Newt

----------


## dix

seems as if you are saying newton as Isaac Newton? don't understand Dave? He was all over: Law, Physics, Philosophy, theology but large in Mathematics

Help me first, I don't understand very quickly

----------


## pmbguy

I blame inbreeding

----------

dix (12-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

The only thing that separates us from the animals is mindless superstition and pointless rituals.

...woof...

----------


## Marq

> Eye of Newt


Eye of Newton - works for constipation, Its the alternative law of Motion. 

My Grimoire says Ein Elemental from the Realm is a better Cross against the fairy tale book and its Users.

But I agree the current Presidential System of Children is vast as their are many of them - apparently over 20 that we know of - all with powers of darkness.

Adrian - I dont know about rituals being pointless - I always swill my beer three times deosil and then three widdershins  - always tastes better that way.

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## Dave A

> Help me first, I don't understand very quickly


Sorry - silly of me to assume everyone will have read Macbeth.

The origin of eye of newt

It was all that talk of witches and stuff...

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## adrianh

> Adrian - I dont know about rituals being pointless - I always swill my beer three times deosil and then three widdershins  - always tastes better that way.


True :-)

----------


## dix

I still wonder though what could be the future of all African continent should they choose to be one in these anti gay laws

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## pmbguy

SA is the African United Sates. Like the Americans we are boss above other countries in, they are nothing more than insignificunts to us. South Africa will not be affected by these laws if it became an African trend to ban girly men, we are far past that point culturally and legally. One may argue that if SA fell apart to such an extent that it looked more like zim and even Capetown looks like Umtata, then I would say SA may follow their lead. Until then I don’t see an African trend to ban gayness affecting SA. 

As for the rest of the continent...well its Africa


But Dix, please tell us a bit more about your theory about all of this. It’s really interesting.

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## Hermes14

> I still wonder though what could be the future of all African continent should they choose to be one in these anti gay laws


Well lets look at the reverse.
What will happen if you legalize homosexuality through the continent.
Then the churches start legalizing homosexuality.
 
Once upon a time someone thought this was the perfect design.

What will they legalize next? 
A Catholic town?

----------

pmbguy (13-Mar-14)

----------


## dix

Well Hermes given such an event maybe they will nationalize the church so that the government can control all matters concerning it, infect there was a close scenario as this in early Rome happening and it followed by burning of people who failed to abide by then law, it's crazy

But can such uniformity of laws across the continent bring us economic downfall/rise in the future and what about political stability? 

considering the isolation of Uganda by other powerful countries as well, could it be that once Africa unite in these anti gay laws, they treat the continent as if there were no such laws?

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## wynn

At the back recesses of my mind is the story that laborers from a certain African country, who had contacted AIDS from green monkeys back at home, who were working on contract in the Caribbean, to earn extra cash acted as rent boys for the gay La community that were there on holiday, that is how AIDS infected the gay community.

Africa is now claiming that the AIDS epidemic was introduced by gay Europeans while it was probably spread by those self same laborers and others from the same area before or after they went to the Caribbean. it migrated throughout Africa via the trucking community who used the same 'street ho's', who had became infected, for their pleasures.

----------


## pmbguy

Wynn has hit the nail on the head. There are some rambunctious rebel LRA fighters in many areas along the zone of classification  who encountered monkey, reports were tallied in vocal unison, any prior to agenda 34 declaring so, as a single entity, that they then verify conditions according to the bylaws of the rules governing monkey data with much speculative commuted functions, along with many functionally retarded web users.

----------


## Hermes14

Appologies I post the wrong youtube video. I meant to post this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=zuXSg3Exfkw">https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=zuXSg3Exfkw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350">



> Well Hermes given such an event maybe they will nationalize the church so that the government can control all matters concerning it


If you look at the christian countries the churches already control the governments.
In Dubai the are build a very lage bank. If I can remember correctly it is the Untied Arab Emerates bank 
I have heard that the muslems want one ruler to rule the world. 
The way thing are going they might get it right but now I am oing off topic.




> But can such uniformity of laws across the continent bring us economic downfall/rise in the future and what about political stability?


If you want my opinion I would say yes it will have a drastic effect on the economy.




> considering the isolation of Uganda by other powerful countries as well, could it be that once Africa unite in these anti gay laws, they treat the continent as if there were no such laws?



No it will have a drastic effect on the gay community but you wont have faggots trying to stir shirt whith your children.




> At the back recesses of my mind is the story that laborers from a certain African country, who had contacted AIDS from green monkeys back at home, who were working on contract in the Caribbean, to earn extra cash acted as rent boys for the gay La community that were there on holiday, that is how AIDS infected the gay community.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_HIV/AIDS

I also remember something like that being said a few years back.
When I was working on the mines I had large groups of blacks working under me.
Quite a few thime the topic of sex came up & they think beastiality is normal practice.
The next time you talk to a black jack ask them why their heard boys like to where gum boots.

----------


## dix

I'm interested in details, how possibly the economy of Uganda will fall? What if the the isolation of Uganda will lead the people into realizing the potential trade available in that country? as they were vastly depending on aid before, and what about the effect in the economy and political stability of Africa in general?

----------

KristiKat (14-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> Sorry - silly of me to assume everyone will have read Macbeth.
> 
> The origin of eye of newt
> 
> It was all that talk of witches and stuff...


_Eye of newt and toe of frog, wool of bat and tongue of dog

Adders fork, and blind-worms sting,
Lizards leg, and howlets wing,
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble._

golly what a powerful metaphor,

if we can take a look at the poetic significance of each element and how it relates to politics:

*eye of a lizard - think like a snake

*toe of frog - let your political beliefs cling like a frog's sole to a wet surface...

*wool of bat - that which darkness spins....the product of darkness and its creatures

*tongue of dog - sweating for one's government or eating (taking) anything without complaint - dogs are omnivores can eat anything without really dying, except for the cat flue....

* adder's fork - talk like a snake, split tongue, all the duplicities not making sense........ bi-polar politics.

*blind worm's sting - worms relating to decay, and those in power see us as "worms", following blindly, unaware of the injustices being done to us subjecting ourselves to their control,

*lizard's leg - again thinking with the reptoid's mindset, being set afoot or set up by their "rules and/or laws"

*howlet's wing - MOLOCH, the child eater....the illuminati's symbol of idolizing the piper leading the kids astray....

all for 

For a charm of (mindf#nk) powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble.(alice in the wonderland down the hole)

----------

Dave A (14-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> The next time you talk to a black jack ask them why their heard boys like to where gum boots.


please do tell....

----------


## KristiKat

> I'm interested in details, how possibly the economy of Uganda will fall? What if the the isolation of Uganda will lead the people into realizing the potential trade available in that country? as they were vastly depending on aid before, and what about the effect in the economy and political stability of Africa in general?


yes the same could be asked when they decide to genocide the white people in south africa..........

no country would do business with them, and enforce sanctions against them in the international arena.

south africa won't be as it is now,

everything is still comfortable.....

----------


## KristiKat

> Ok my friends just to help you open your mind a bit about these believes, read a story of an ex-witch and read in particular where he talks about children born from witchcraft: Emmanuael ENI, delivered from the powers of darkness
> 
> I was never a witch but I know that witchcraft is mainly all about making babies that would sin against God according to their nature and pass their nature to the generations as well just like I quoted that these things are there in the bible, go read if you don't understand.
> 
> And government is there to cover up for such children (Presidential system)


it is a very good point,

but if gay laws are passed then there would be less people on earth......

maybe it is all about population control...

yet I don't understand how it would work in UGANDA,

they seem to want more "people" and babies,

but it won't work if they kill half of them off......

maybe we just have to accept that maybe they are just killing for the heck of it.

some leaders are BORED, now they are skinning people alive for entertainment.

sick.

----------


## Hermes14

> Originally Posted by dix  
> Ok my friends just to help you open your mind a bit about these believes, read a story of an ex-witch and read in particular where he talks about children born from witchcraft: Emmanuael ENI, delivered from the powers of darkness
> 
> I was never a witch but I know that witchcraft is mainly all about making babies that would sin against God according to their nature and pass their nature to the generations as well just like I quoted that these things are there in the bible, go read if you don't understand.
> 
> And government is there to cover up for such children (Presidential system)


The bible is a good guidence book with a lot of mythological stories in it.
There is a lot of contradictions in it http://skepticsannotatedbible.com/
If you want to discuss the bible I would suggest we start a new thread.
There is a lot of reading matter out there that will debunk the bible.
A good place to start is here http://infidels.org/kiosk/featuredbooks.html
If you are looking fro a good place to have an educated debate the fact about the bible try the James Randi forum http://www.randi.org/site/




> it is a very good point,
> 
> but if gay laws are passed then there would be less people on earth......
> 
> maybe it is all about population control...


Women might be physically the weaker sex but lets not push them too far.
Scientists have already cloned a sheep, what will they be cloning next?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polly_and_Molly
Soon they will be able to self conceive & if you look at some of the women's sex toys it is impossible for a man to compete.

Even if I pumped my penis full of steriods I wouldn't be able to compete with this.

----------


## dix

I hope genocide will never happen in Africa again but I tell you this EFF has right ideas but with wrong people to reclaim the land and genocide might come-out of that against the white people.

Note I agree with black people reclaiming their land because it is theirs as they are the indigenous people of Africa and we will need to recall how the western people (almost all of them) took over the African land.

this was just the repetition of the past as it was always the case from early days that the stronger people take your land in war and make you a servant (pay taxes) and give you the least preferred land in your own land while they themselves dwelling in best land of your land and moreover you will be required to tile the your land for them, it is what happened in all the rich parts of Africa.

so the very same way the land was taken from them (blacks) possibly they might take it back that way but this time around people (colonist) will call it genocide. My opinion is that I wish it will be the last resort to fight for the land but whatever decision can be made I agree  that land is worth fighting for especially if it is yours.

now concerning our topic I know that there are some developed countries who don't have relations at all with the other G8 countries and they abide by their laws, don't you think Africa can be better than those should they unite, considering the rich Africa in all economic produce, infect some developed countries like China receive too much sustenance from Africa, lastly you should ask what will Africans need from those countries with poor produce in all their economy.

These guys (Africans) need only to focus on building science and technology, in-fact we have extremely skilled black people in countries like Zaire and Uganda in science and so unity can take us far.

----------


## dix

In Uganda they are not killing gay people but sentencing gay (for gay practises) people for life imprisonment and yes if they kill them even in all Africa then there can be a huge population reduction.

----------


## Marq

Bi-Polar perhaps?
Otherwise I cannot explain it.

----------


## pmbguy

Dix your name is rather interesting given that this is your first thread

----------


## Hermes14

> I hope genocide will never happen in Africa again but I tell you this EFF has right ideas but with wrong people to reclaim the land and genocide might come-out of that against the white people.
> 
> Note* I agree with black people reclaiming their land because it is theirs as they are the indigenous people of Africa* and we will need to recall how the western people (almost all of them) took over the African land.
> 
> this was just the repetition of the past as it was always the case from early days that the stronger people take your land in war and make you a servant (pay taxes) and give you the least preferred land in your own land while they themselves dwelling in best land of your land and moreover you will be required to tile the your land for them, it is what happened in all the rich parts of Africa.
> 
> so the very same way the land was taken from them (blacks) possibly they might take it back that way but this time around people (colonist) will call it genocide. My opinion is that I wish it will be the last resort to fight for the land but whatever decision can be made I agree  that land is worth fighting for especially if it is yours.
> 
> now concerning our topic I know that there are some developed countries who don't have relations at all with the other G8 countries and they abide by their laws, don't you think Africa can be better than those should they unite, considering the rich Africa in all economic produce, infect some developed countries like China receive too much sustenance from Africa, lastly you should ask what will Africans need from those countries with poor produce in all their economy.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_South_Africa
The Original people who inhabited South Africa were  the Khoisan The blacks came from North Africa & almost wiped them out long before the Dutch Settled.

----------


## adrianh

...hmmmm... dix, you are deluded!

Let me put it to you this way; selective breeding creates all sorts of interesting breeds of dogs; strong ones, fast ones, slow and small ones, pretty ones and ones that are as dumb as $h1t aka a Bassett...

Aisians are super duper clever...then we have the middle and the stooooopid, African didn't invent or discover squat, nadda, nothing... yet for some totally ridiculous reason you seem to believe the genetic selective inbreeding doesn't apply to human minds (but it does apply to human bodies aka Chinese vs. Japanese vs. Red Indian vs. Jew etc.) 


Nee ou broer, it is like saying 1+1=2 but 2+2 doesn't equal 4. Your logic has a groot gat in it!

----------


## xcorporation

Hermes, dont forget the squeeky voices too.

----------


## Hermes14

> ...hmmmm... dix, you are deluded!
> 
> Let me put it to you this way; selective breeding creates all sorts of interesting breeds of dogs; strong ones, fast ones, slow and small ones, pretty ones and ones that are as dumb as $h1t aka a Bassett...


You are right but with selective breeding some a lot of culling aswell. 
Animal lovers will feel offended if I start talking about the true fact of selective breeding.

----------


## Hermes14

> Hermes, dont forget the squeeky voices too.


I am not too sure what you mean by squeeky voices.
All I know about the Khoisan is that their language consists mainly of clicks

From what I can understand, the Khoisan were hunter gatherers the Africans were agriculturalist.
The Africans wanted their land for farming & therefor wiped most of them out.

----------


## pmbguy

> From what I can understand, the Khoisan were hunter gatherers the Africans were agriculturalist.
> The Africans wanted their land for farming & therefor wiped most of them out.



When Europeans arrived at the Cape Africans were pastoralists with agriculture including Sorghum which is a native cereal (especially maize after euro contact). The Koi were hunter gatherers, when the Dutch arrived they also became traders and pastoralists. Their territory was mainly the cape peninsula and spread out along some the western shore of SA. The San (Bushman) were hunter gatherers who lived mainly inland, from the deserts to the Drankensberg.

Although African tribes had already started to arrive in todays South Africa before Europeans, most only moved down after Europeans arrived. Pushing gradually southwards. Some San were absorbed into the advancing nguni tribes (Xhosa is said to get it clicks for the San), but for the most part it was an act of protracted genocide.  

The demise of the Kio was almost entirely caused by the arrival of Europeans at the Cape, small pocks killing the vast majority.  

After their cultures had been destroyed the San and the Koi were known by the combined name of Khoisan a small loose collection of people scattered about.

----------


## Hermes14

> When Europeans arrived at the Cape Africans were pastoralists with agriculture including Sorghum which is a native cereal (especially maize after euro contact). The Koi were hunter gatherers, when the Dutch arrived they also became traders and pastoralists. Their territory was mainly the cape peninsula and spread out along some the western shore of SA. The San (Bushman) were hunter gatherers who lived mainly inland, from the deserts to the Drankensberg.
> 
> Although African tribes had already started to arrive in todays South Africa before Europeans, most only moved down after Europeans arrived. Pushing gradually southwards. Some San were absorbed into the advancing nguni tribes (Xhosa is said to get it clicks for the San), but for the most part it was an act of protracted genocide.  
> 
> The demise of the Kio was almost entirely caused by the arrival of Europeans at the Cape, small pocks killing the vast majority.  
> 
> After their cultures had been destroyed the San and the Koi were known by the combined name of Khoisan a small loose collection of people scattered about.


Here is a good example where you have to filter the information you get on the internet.
http://www.city-data.com/forum/afric...an-people.html
http://library.thinkquest.org/27804/HISTORY.html
I can't remember if it was in 1985 or 1986 I spoke to a bushman who claimed to be a khoisan,
It was the first & the last time I had ever heard the khoisan language So I wouldn't be able to say if he was fluent or was just bullshitting me.
I thing he did show me was his feet. 
He only had three toes per foot ( two in front & one at the back of his foot).
He told me all of their feet were like this.
At the time I was fascinated by what he told me & believed him.
If he was khoisan, he was the first & the last one I had ever seen when I was in the cape.

----------


## pmbguy

The old SADF used San (bushman) to track throughout our border wars and Angola. They are the best trackers on earth. 

The Doma people are interesting.  Most probably their physical anomaly was caused by a genetic bottleneck, it is suggested their isolation along with a present gene lead to a tribe with predominantly two toes.

----------


## dix

Guys you seem to be talking about unoccupied land in Africa just like there is still unoccupied land in Africa, now should Chines come and occupy that land, it will automatically belong to Chines because no one is occupying it? what about the African border?

These are just schemes Western people do talk about when they want to steal the land

----------


## dix

Was just moved by the EU decision to bring sanctions  against Nigeria, Uganda and Zimbabwe (visa burns)and as you mention here it seems as if it's the general view of western people is that black people are stupid and cannot make decisions for themselves because these guys were supposed to be dealing with African Union first to solve African problems and not jump into matters that do not concern them.

----------


## pmbguy

Dix

Clearly poxy wars... the cold war is getting hotter (for the sake of simplicity I will for now at least exclude the Crimean aaah fuck you Obama regards Putin situation)

Occupation?.. China is eating SA and sub-Saharan africa up. The west have countered strongly in the north: Tunisia, Egypt, Libya. “Coincidently” the only mediterranean port of the ‘eastern alliance’ belongs to Putin (Syria).  

Anyway...

An African Union does not really exist, contracts supersede all that fluff... hey china china 

Facts are facts no matter how politically incorrect they may be. Truth is separate and above emotive issues such as racism. Sub-Saharan Africans did not invent the wheel despite a need for it – despite arab influence. Its an ugly catchup game.

----------

KristiKat (21-Mar-14)

----------


## wynn

> I thing he did show me was his feet. 
> He only had three toes per foot ( two in front & one at the back of his foot).


If you are not used to the Oudshoorn weed you tend to believe that an 'ostrich jockey' is really a Khoi in traditional dress.

In fact his real legs with his feet, ten toes and all, were tucked under the ostrich's wings and the neck and head of the bird were hidden in his clothing.  :Wink:

----------


## dix

Khoi people are Africans, Xhosa's descended straight from them and infect there is strong inter-marriage between the two and Xhosa's are intelligent, infect Smith the Chief officer of British army during the last world war after killing Hintsa the Xhosa leader took his head to Britain for examinations that they may see why was he so intelligent, and the only reason that the Khoi people are scares is because of the intermarriage between the Xhosa and the Khoi people, infect im going to marry a Khoi woman, out of topic, just a comment

----------


## dix

Before you can answer, remember that in 1994 elections National Party won the Western Cape province and it's death was followed by the rise of DA of which members of NP joined or supported DA and hence DA/NP was victorious in the Western Cape in all elections that followed, can't you see that it is logical here to say that DA is NP in disguise?

How many members of NP did join the ANC, who are they? are they still there?

----------


## pmbguy

> Khoi people are Africans, Xhosa's descended straight from them and infect there is strong inter-marriage between the two and Xhosa's are intelligent, infect Smith the Chief officer of British army during the last world war after killing Hintsa the Xhosa leader took his head to Britain for examinations that they may see why was he so intelligent, and the only reason that the Khoi people are scares is because of the intermarriage between the Xhosa and the Khoi people, infect im going to marry a Khoi woman, out of topic, just a comment


I also posted the following in the DA Policy thread as a response to a similar statement you made there.  




> ... The Xhosa are Nguni who moved from central Africa, from the great lakes to be specific. Xhosa shares its Nguni heritage with others like the Sawzi, Phuthi and Zulu. The Xhosa language is closely related to Zulu and other Nguni languages. isiXhosa famously has fifteen click sounds, originally borrowed from the San. The “borrowing” occurred when the Xhosa pushed into San territory in the east (Current day Eastern Cape). Through conflict and absorption, the San language and culture died in that area.
> 
> The Koi and the San have a similar language to each other, but separate cultures. Khoisan languages are completely different to that of the Nguni tribes. Their culture was/is also completely different. They are genetically different and have a different physical appearance. In all respects an autonomous separate culture to the Nguni. 
> 
> I reject your statement that the Xhosa are direct descendants of the San/Khoisan. Correctly stated, they are Nguni who, through the occupation of San territory, acquired some San genetics and clicking sounds to the language.



Ps. Congratulations on your up and coming marriage. In keeping with an old San courtship ritual you must shoot her in the bum cheek with a small arrow from your bow.

----------

dix (20-Mar-14)

----------


## KristiKat

> Dix
> 
> Clearly poxy wars... the cold war is getting hotter (for the sake of simplicity I will for now at least exclude the Crimean aaah fuck you Obama regards Putin situation)
> 
> Occupation?.. China is eating SA and sub-Saharan africa up. The west have countered strongly in the north: Tunisia, Egypt, Libya. “Coincidently” the only mediterranean port of the ‘eastern alliance’ belongs to Putin (Syria).  
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> An African Union does not really exist, contracts supersede all that fluff... hey china china 
> ...


...ROFLAO,

and they think they are in control?

they are only living in the moment,

and spend and eat as much as they can NOW,

not caring for the future....................

THEY know deep down they are only jesters on puppeteer strings

----------


## KristiKat

> Before you can answer, remember that in 1994 elections National Party won the Western Cape province and it's death was followed by the rise of DA of which members of NP joined or supported DA and hence DA/NP was victorious in the Western Cape in all elections that followed, can't you see that it is logical here to say that DA is NP in disguise?
> 
> How many members of NP did join the ANC, who are they? are they still there?


nope i don't think the DA is anything in disguise,

they are struggling to get on the map,

and make no real change..............

----------


## wynn

The act of Homosexuality was illegal (classified as immoral same as cross race sex) by the old National Party and the Colonial British before that (although they were not against cross race sex so much) so basically, as I see it, Africa is going backwards politically.

----------

